# 1970 lemans front springs



## morris66 (Dec 27, 2010)

hi,new to this kind of thing. i am restoring my 70 lemans sport and am going for the 70s hot rod look. i dont want to lower the front, if anything raise it up. i am pretty sure it still has the stock springs.would it be better to just replace them or find something different?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

JC Whitney has high lift springs that raise the front end, but they didn't work for me. Best thing to do is get some springs for an AC car, and it will raise the car to stock + ride height and give you a firmer ride. Or go aftermarket and get some stiffer springs, check Hotchkis.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

morris66 said:


> hi,new to this kind of thing. i am restoring my 70 lemans sport and am going for the 70s hot rod look. i dont want to lower the front, if anything raise it up. i am pretty sure it still has the stock springs.would it be better to just replace them or find something different?



dont raise it too much. a body cars become impossible to align if you raise them up too high.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree stock springs for AC car should get you plenty high for that look, would imagine your original springs are just a little tired, did mine and she stands up tall and proud now rather than hunching.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No question, replace the springs. I would just replace with standard springs. The new ones should raise the front enough to your liking. Your current ones are probably sagging pretty good....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with all of the guys....stock or A/C springs will work great, the car will drive fine, and it won't eat tires or handle like [email protected] Gasser type cars with high front ends were not really happening in '70....(at least not with a '70 model year). By then, the nose was in the weeds. In about '67, the cars were getting airborne at 160+ mph at the track. By '68, they were a lot lower, and had started to get air dams, etc. For a true gasser look, a straight axle under the front end of a '64---'67 is the ticket!!


----------



## morris66 (Dec 27, 2010)

*re:front springs*

thanks for all the input i will probably ask more questions the further i get into the car. thanks again


----------

